# Whirlpool fridge ice maker not working



## Mike Swearingen

I have a similar Whirlpool sideXside, and the same thing happened to ours recently. We had to have the ice maker unit replaced ($150 part and labor).
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Niel

Looks like your fridge is not very old. Common problem is a clog inside the ice maker. It's a pain to do, probably easyer to get it fixed unless you have a long time to wait for a service call or live in an area without service. Anyway clog is most likely about an inch from the in take line inside the ice maker.

Take out the ice maker or turn off the freezer untill it thaw's then use a tooth pick or THIN ice pick to push the clog through to the actual freezing tray, wash out the tray and re start the ice maker.

good luck:wacko:


----------



## hlewis77

*Where is the intake line?*

Neil,
Can you explain to me exactly where the intake line is, in the ice maker? :wink: I'm going to try and fix it but I'm not certain where to look. Thanks for your help. I appreciate it. 

Holly


----------



## playintennis5274

*RE: whirlpool ice maker*

I would bet $ that the problem is the water inlet solenoid. The coil is defective or there is a piece of crap preventing the plunger from actuating.


----------



## Docfletcher

Don't guess, or at least make a educated guess. Check out this site Take a little time to get comfortable with their uncommon format. It will grow on you.

fixitnow.com Have the make modl & SN handy


----------



## hlewis77

*Thanks everyone!*

I popped off the cover of the control module and the gear was broken! I have no idea how that happened. I ordered a new one and will install it. Wish me luck. If it doesn't work, I'll be chatting again. :thumbup:


----------



## hlewis77

*It's fixed!*

Thanks everyone! It was the control module and I am now making ice again. We are a happy household again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Middleton

*Whirlpool side by side can't reset water filter light*

We have a Whirlpool refrigerator model #GS6SHEXNS00 that will not let us reset the water filter light. We changed the filter but can not reset light.


----------



## Mr Chips

Not sure if it applies to your specific model, but worth a try

*Whirlpool * - press the *light* switch 5 times within 10 seconds. If the fridge has a *filter button*, press and hold it for 5-10 seconds.


----------



## MarkPaquette

hlewis77 said:


> Thanks everyone! It was the control module and I am now making ice again. We are a happy household again. :thumbsup:


The voltage to the icemaker is 59 volts; I thought it would be line voltage. Is this normal?


----------



## jaxfry

*Whirlpool Icemaker Dispenser Not Working*

I have a Whirlpoop side-by-side where the icemaker makes ice but the dispenser doesn't dispense. The water dispenses but not the ice.


----------



## kbeckett

*Whirlpool Ice Maker not working*

Same issue - ED25PS model ice maker not working. I removed it and examined it and the control module, but nothing obvious wrong - the control module looks OK as far as I can tell. Checked the water inlet valve with a meter on the two contacts and it reads open.

So, maybe the inlet valve solenoid is burned out? But, why doesn't the door switch cause the dispenser motor to run, or the dispenser eject the ice if you manually pour a little water in it?

Can anyone confirm that if the solenoid is burned out, the ice maker is designed to detect that and disable all other parts of the system? If not, maybe it's not the solenoid after all...


----------

